# TEFL Jobs



## eilis51713 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi I am a final year student and am planning to move abroad as soon as i finish. 

Hopefully, if it can be at all practical, i would like to move to mexico, and would greatly appreciate any help or advice from someone who has been there. 

My degree is in physiotherapy, and i currently work as a hotel receptionist. I am considering doing a TEFL course as information from the internet leads me to believe this is the easiest job to get if you're not fluent in spanish. 

Is this the case? and has anyone any recommendations for a particular company?

I am going to my local mexican embassy to seek advice re visas etc, but if any one has any advice on this i would love to hear it


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are jobs, but they are not well-paid, from what people have told me.

My concern is your certification as a physical therapist. Do you need to work a year or two to receive your final certification or anything like that? I know there are some fields, and some states, that don't finalize certain certifications when you receive your degree. Take doctors, for instance. They are doctors when they finish medical school, but must complete a one year internship before they get a license to practice.


----------



## eilis51713 (Jun 27, 2008)

as soon as i get my degree, i am qualified and don't have to complete any internship (the degree includes a total of 30 weeks placement, in 5 different areas). However, i know that other some countries i'd have to complete an exam to be registered within that country.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

there are more than enough mexican physical therapists here, that you won't get a job in that field.
you are doing the right thing by going to a mexican consulate for more info.
just as an aside-i was at a party this week and met 2 couples from ireland who adopted some mexican kids.
last year i met 6 couples who had done the same. what a process they all had to go through!!!!


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about physiotherapy degrees, but I do know (having rheumatoid arthritis) that there is a glut of physiotherapists in the Puerto Vallarta area, and likely throughout the tourist areas of Mexico. Just like in any other country, they will hire their own before they'll hire a foreigner who does a similar job.

I lived and worked as an ESL teacher near Puerto Vallarta for six years, and left only because my Mom in Canada was diagnosed with cancer. However, I had what some would call a plum job (all inclusive accommodation, meals, etc.). I worked for a resort chain ... just in the right place I guess when they needed someone. The hotel association in the area you want to live can possibly help you, IF you have the right credentials. For example, a five-star hotel will require at least a 2-year TESOL diploma with oodles of experience, whereas a small ESL school may take you right off the street just because English is your first language. Nonetheless, you'd have a pretty hard time with no TESOL education because the teaching of ESL is an entirely different method to teaching any subject in your home country.

I would suggest you at least get a recognized TESOL certificate. You can do this on the web or through a structured classroom-type school. The first place to go to learn about good TESOL schools (and also jobs available) is Dave's ESL Cafe . 

I must warn you that, contrary to other countries' norms, Mexican employers do not hire over the internet. They like to interview you in person before they hire you. Therefore, the Mexican schools who post jobs on the 'net are usually those who have a high turnover of what we certified teachers call "backpackers" and usually provide low wages and poor living conditions. You generally have to BE there to get a good job. Any employer worth his/her salt will also pay at least half of your FM3 working visa as a condition of your employment, but will require a one-year (year-round) contract.

There are some good forums on Dave's ESL Cafe where teachers in the field will tell you about good and bad schools, how to get good jobs, certification requirements, visa requirements, etc.

Oh, I just noticed you're from Northern Ireland. With TESOL certification, you are entitled to apply for all kinds of jobs within the EEC, whereas Canadians and Americans cannot, by law. EEC countries WILL hire over the internet too. Also, your accent may not be accepted in Mexico. I had a friend with a Scottish accent who was rejected for every job she applied for in Mexico, despite her excellent TESOL credentials and experience. They want Canadians or Americans for those jobs because that's who the students will eventually be communicating with ... sorry, but it's just a fact of life. Maybe the Caribbean would be a better fit for you if you want to move to the Western Hemisphere, although you may find the same problem with accent there. They do, however, cater to more EEC tourists than Mexico does.

Sorry I couldn't help you more, but Dave's ESL Cafe will have a lot of info for you to start with.


----------

